# First Drink



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I took my son out for his first pint.
Got him a real ale. He didn't like it - I had it. 
Then I got him a lager, he didn't like it, I had it.

It was the same with Guinness and Cider. 
By the time we got down to the whisky I could hardly push the bloody pram.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
your son has probably heard that you shouldn't drink and ride.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

LOL


----------



## ackers (Dec 16, 2013)

:lol: that's one to (try to) remember


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Your son will probably bee saying the same about his son by now :wink: The old ones are the best :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------

